# Montana C6864



## Hill Side Farmer (Aug 27, 2021)

Recently purchased this four wheel drive version of the Montana C6862 and the clutch pedal sticks in the down position. You must reach down and pull the clutch pedal up to get the clutch to engage. Once engaged the tractor moves just fine. I have greased and oiled all the external linkages and the pedal still sticks. The pedal goes down ok when you step on it. 

Any thoughts?

Does anyone have a service manual for this tractor? I have the operators manual.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Hill Side Farmer

Most likely the tube that the throw out bearing slides on is dry/gunky, does you tractor have a bottom inspection plate that you cold remove and inspect?.

Does the clutch pedal have the return spring attached?.

I cannot help you with a manual, do some google searches, you may be lucky.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

As FredM points out, your clutch should have a return spring attached. I would go to your Montana dealer and look at clutch pedals on new tractors to see how the pedal is retracted. If it happens to be an internal spring, you could rig up a spring externally to do the job.


----------



## Hill Side Farmer (Aug 27, 2021)

Thanks for the ideas. Clutch pedal has a healthy spring attached. No inspection plate to look inside... Montana dealers are non existent as this model is no longer sold. 
Clutch pedal is free to move when linkage to clutch/pressure plate is disconnected. So problem is inside the tractor. This model also has a PTO clutch lever. Somehow the drive clutch and PTO clutch are linked. 

It would be great to locate a shop manual for this Montana C6864 or a Montana C6862. I have an operators manual but a shop or parts manual would be a nice addition.


----------

